# Mesquite timbers



## LazyJeff (Jan 20, 2006)

I've got a portable sawmill and was thinking about cutting some mequite timbers 6' x 10x10 
Is there a market for these with woodworkers or is it pretty common?


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I'd think something thinner would be more desirable to cabinet/furniture makers. Maybe 2x10 or 1.5x10 so folks could get finish 5/4 or 4/4 boards.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Make em 8/4 or 5/4 and I'll definetly have an order in. I've been wanting some but admitedly haven't looked very hard. Shoot me an email when you start milling and I'll be there to pick some up.
[email protected]
later, biggreen


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

If they were 6"X10"x10" they would make good bowl blanks. With the pith cut out


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Where are you finding mesquite that large?

dick


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I saw a mantel over a fireplace made of mesquite, well, thats what I was told it was made from....it looked very nice.


----------



## LazyJeff (Jan 20, 2006)

*Just outside of Austin*

Some pretty big trees on the place next to me and they have given permission to bring em down


----------

